# Cyberduck FTP sucks, what else to use?



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

Free is preferred. What does everyone use?

Cyberduck is extermely unstable for me somehow.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you tried fetch? although not sure if its free but the best one is transmit but its not free


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Transmit is quite popular, and affordable: http://www.panic.com


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

I like fugu. It is free as well. To be honest, I have found the best combo to be fugu and cyberduck for daily uploading of large video files, changing small files, and deleting files from the server. None of the programs I have used seem to do it all well, even dreamweaver was a bust.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i know you didn't ask for this, but cyberduck is the most reliable FTP client i've ever used. even Transmit didn't measure up, although i haven't used it in quite some time. OS X's built in FTP is perhaps the worst. tried using the FTP client in Terminal but couldn't get a grasp on it. No FTP client I've used has worked in every situation.

FTP should be 

a) Free.
b) Reliable.

And why isn't it? I read somewhere a long time ago it was because there is poor standardisation of the FTP specification among servers, clients, and websites.

Perhaps it's time to scrap FTP and move on to something else?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I've tried CyberDuck, and I agree, it's not a great program.

I use RBrowser.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I've yet to have any issues with Transmit--it just works (for me.)


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I use Terminal ftp all the time. It's free and reliable; I've never had it 'not work'. The only downside is, it's not pretty, so you have to learn commands and stuff. 

It's the only FTP client I use though, and it's handy since once you know the ftp commands, you're pretty much set. The same ftp client commands work in Linux, Unix, even dos (or whatever they call the windows command line shell nowadays).

-Stephanie


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

i use transmit as well


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Add another vote for Transmit - not free but well worth it. My work has a site licence to Fetch, but I still use Transmit.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Aero said:


> Have you tried fetch? although not sure if its free but the best one is transmit but its not free <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


Fetch is not free but it is worth the money


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> I've tried CyberDuck, and I agree, it's not a great program.
> 
> I use RBrowser.


I have had great luck with cyberduck. when doing web work I love that it always remembers my previous uploads adn upload locations. I just start up the app and pick up where i left off. I can edit my html/etc and just click go on cyberduck whenever i want. 

i have not had a single crash with it in all my time using it (over a year!), although it sounds like a lot of others have. 

i still use terminal ftp for quick file uploads when im in a hurry as well. just not a lot of features.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been using Fetch for many years. The current version isn't free, but it is great - very Mac-like and easy to use - just drag stuff you want to upload into the window, and drag items you want to download to the desktop. 

As for using FTP from the terminal, it works just great, and it's a good intro to actually using the Unix CLI.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

With the exception of using Terminal--is there a single Mac FTP client on the market that DOESN'T have drag n' drop? :lmao:


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> I've yet to have any issues with Transmit--it just works (for me.)


I second that!

Transmit is where it's at! and now that you can export the favorites list... you can keep a backup of your list, or ensure that you have the same list on multiple computers.


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Another vote for Transmit, money well spent—haven't had any problems in the year and a half that I've been using it.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Goooooo... Transmit!*



« MannyP Design » said:


> I've yet to have any issues with Transmit--it just works (for me.)


I can vouch for Transmit, works GREAT! :clap:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Another vote for Transmit 3.5.5


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No problems with Cyberduck here either...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is another vote for Fetch. I was also for a long time fan of free ftp and used Cyberduck, but after a few glitches, I got tired of it and Fetch has always been very reliable ever since. Money well spent IMO.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

You guys must have some pretty serious FTP usage to see the difference in an FTP client. With Cyberduck, my experience is uploading web sites to a personal account. Drag and drop and done. No big deal.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cyberduck's be just... er... DUCKY for me. Did you try trashing its preference file? Just to see?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

mikef said:


> You guys must have some pretty serious FTP usage to see the difference in an FTP client. With Cyberduck, my experience is uploading web sites to a personal account. Drag and drop and done. No big deal.


In the end the differences are really minor and is a matter of personal preference. I just find it amusing when someone touts drag n' drop as a "the" feature when nearly _every_ Mac application has that feature--FTP or otherwise.  

If CyberDuck isn't to your taste, try Transmit; if Transmit isn't to your taste, try Fetch; if Fetch isn't to your taste try Captain FTP; if that's not to you taste, try Cute FTP, Fugu FTP, Interarchy, SimpleFTP, and so on.

Seriously, one just needs to go to a Mac software site like http://www.apple.com/downloads or http://www.macupdate.com or http://www.versiontracker.com and look/search under the FTP category and pick one of dozens of different programs until you find one that works for you.

Contrary to what some people may believe on the dark side we _do_ have a lot of software to choose from. beejacon


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

I used Fetch for 10 years. I have used Transmit for the last year or so and don't plan to ever go back to Fetch.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

I use RBrowser myself - when unlicensed, it can transfer files over FTP (FTP + ssh/sftp when you buy a license, or during the 20 days demo)


----------

